# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  fridges with depth <600mm

## president_ltd

g'day all - and in particular kitchen fit out folks: 
we're investigating a new fridge for the kitchen.
we are particularly interested in a fridge which is less deep than the 600-750mm depth mcmansion-style fridges that now seem to exist and assume you have a tribe of 13 hungry children to feed. 
in the 'integrated' fridges, there seem to be fridges that are less deep ("counter depth") at/around 600mm.  then there's some integrated fridges such as Liebherr 3066/3056 (or as a 'pidgeon pair' as Liebherr SBS5712) which are of a depth of 539mm + whatever cupboard front you put on the front (19mm standard i guess). 
besides the Liebherr anyone know of any other brands/make/model fridges which are less depth? 
even happy to entertain 'commercial' fridges which are taller / have the compressor at the top.

----------


## Boeing777

Westinghouse have the small pigeon pair FR181T (Freezer) and RP241T (Fridge) that are about 570 deep. Obviously they're just in a white finish, in stainless steel I think you'd be limited to fridge/freezers in the 210-240 litre range, like the F&P E249TRX which is also 570 deep.

----------


## arms

[ 
 'integrated' fridges,  
means behind doors

----------


## president_ltd

acually, i don't mind if its integrated or not, ideally i'm looking for something <500mm be it integrated, pidgeon pair, french door, top/bottom or bottom/top! 
thanks for the posts so far.  anyone else with any additional brands/makes/models i'm all ears.

----------


## arms

> acually, i don't mind if its integrated or not, ideally i'm looking for something <500mm be it integrated, pidgeon pair, french door, top/bottom or bottom/top! 
> thanks for the posts so far. anyone else with any additional brands/makes/models i'm all ears.

  the odds on getting a fridge under 500mm deep is to say the least optimistic if not impossible ,but saying that i am sure that if you search the net some company in tunisia is making these at a truly once in a lifetime price ,so pay your money and see what happens (to your money) not the fridge  :No:

----------


## GraemeCook

I asked this same question at Harvey Norman a couple of years ago And the sales kid went to a computer and produced a five page spread sheet with refrigerator dimensions sorted by depth.   From memory, most were over 600mm deep and the shallowest were around 550mm. 
He said they commonly get asked for fridges to fit particular spots. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## president_ltd

> the odds on getting a fridge under 500mm deep is to say the least optimistic if not impossible ,but saying that i am sure that if you search the net some company in tunisia is making these at a truly once in a lifetime price ,so pay your money and see what happens (to your money) not the fridge

  to some extent, its a game of swings and roundabouts. 
for better or worse, we have a wall in a particular place and wish we had another 200mm to play with such that the fridge was further 'back' than it currently is. 
we could push a hole in the wall and make the space behind that wall smaller by ~100mm, perhaps hide that by doing a built in robe ... but we'd rather not eat into that bedroom space. 
an alternative is go for a "less deep" fridge that gives us that 200mm back. 
another alternative is to eat into the stud/noggin space, recover perhaps 90mm from there (maybe cement sheet behind the fridge) and get a fridge which is perhaps 110-120mm less.
the Liebherr fits that criteria - almost. 
one pays a pretty penny for that - in the pidgeon pair its about $5700 - but the other alternatives will quickly add up in plastering/carpentery/lintel/painting too. 
hence seeing if there are other ways of achieving the desired outcome and then assess which makes the most sense.

----------


## cabmods

> g'day all - and in particular kitchen fit out folks: 
> we're investigating a new fridge for the kitchen.
> we are particularly interested in a fridge which is less deep than the 600-750mm depth mcmansion-style fridges that now seem to exist and assume you have a tribe of 13 hungry children to feed. 
> in the 'integrated' fridges, there seem to be fridges that are less deep ("counter depth") at/around 600mm. then there's some integrated fridges such as Liebherr 3066/3056 (or as a 'pidgeon pair' as Liebherr SBS5712) which are of a depth of 539mm + whatever cupboard front you put on the front (19mm standard i guess). 
> besides the Liebherr anyone know of any other brands/make/model fridges which are less depth? 
> even happy to entertain 'commercial' fridges which are taller / have the compressor at the top.

   If your looking to have your new fridge flush with the face of your 600 deep cabinets what you can do is cut out the studs and bottom plate where the fridge goes (the width of your fridge cabinet) ad new studs and nogins and plaster. now you have gained another 100mm and your fridge is flush. If its a load bearing well then forget about it. :Smilie:

----------


## arms

> If your looking to have your new fridge flush with the face of your 600 deep cabinets what you can do is cut out the studs and bottom plate where the fridge goes (the width of your fridge cabinet) ad new studs and nogins and plaster. now you have gained another 100mm and your fridge is flush. If its a load bearing well then forget about it.

  which is exactly what the origional poster said above you

----------


## China

Remember if you make your fridge truly flush with the front of your cupboards you will have door opening issues i.e. they won't open fully

----------


## cabmods

> which is exactly what the origional poster said above you

   I didnt see the above post as i was wrighting out my own.

----------

